# Remeron (Mirtazapine) Experience



## Diya (Aug 28, 2008)

.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

My experience, when I tried remeron for sleep, was that my vision was blurry the next day, my head felt like it had been stuffed with something, and I just felt generally not right. And I still couldn't sleep.


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

yea mania is terrible, makes me wanna die. One time when i was taking trazodone with some other AD, i got manic/hypomanic, and i seriously had so many postive thoughts flowing so hard it was extremley uncomfortable and I really wanted to die. It was like fake, I was depressed yet so much postive thought just going and going and I couldnt sleep and was making me tense. it was interesting. there are so many faces of hypomania/mania though.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I saw some people on full-blown mania, I even talked with one woman for a long time - the hardest conversation I ever had, talking so f***ing fast, changing thoughts every seconds... WOW.  These people always seemed happy though, never suicidal at that point.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

If you live in the US your pharmacist won't carry Amisulpride (Solian).


----------



## Lokzen (Jun 8, 2009)

I have tried a variety of psychotropic drugs. In the case of this type of medicine it seems possible that it is highly individual, and not with somatic medicine.

For me resulted Remeron that I dreamed strange (which few seem to have experienced). I went up in weight. Few things were better.

It may not be remembered, Remeron's tablet which melted in the mouth, tasted good. So, it is plus the Protocol


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Good that you stopped!


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

It sounds as if it's possibly exacerbating your OCD, possibly due to it's interactions with the serotonergic system. 

I'm curious have you ever tried SSRI's and if so, which ones, and how did you react to them?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

You may have a lot more success combining an SSRI with mirtazapine than using it alone.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Well if you've tried Prozac and it hasn't worked then I guess we can rule out a genetic variation of the Pgp transporter. (which may cause you to not respond to the other SSRI's but not prozac)

As for Mirtazapine, Honestly I think its effects on Noradrenaline are pretty mild, it's a far more potent serotonin antagonist. Mirtazapine is a potent 5HT2a receptor antagonsit, and in some cases high doses of drugs which cause 5HT2a receptor antagonism have shown to cause a worsening of obsessive–compulsive symptoms.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> As for Mirtazapine, Honestly I think its effects on Noradrenaline are pretty mild, it's a far more potent serotonin antagonist. Mirtazapine is a potent 5HT2a receptor antagonsit, and in some cases high doses of drugs which cause 5HT2a receptor antagonism have shown to cause a worsening of obsessive-compulsive symptoms.


Yeah, but it has 5-HT2C antagonism which reduces OCD symptoms. It's got anxiolytic action on 5-HT3 as well, and some other receptors.

Also, mirtazapine is likely to be a weak 5-HT2A agonist (in addition to being an antagonist), hence the psychedelia.

Re: noradrenaline, yeah this does seem to be the case (thankfully), so it should be possible to combine mirtazapine with MAOIs and of course SNRIs. Probably best to wait for studies on the MAOI combination though.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

euphoria said:


> Yeah, but it has 5-HT2C antagonism which reduces OCD symptoms. It's got anxiolytic action on 5-HT3 as well, and some other receptors.
> 
> Also, mirtazapine is likely to be a weak 5-HT2A agonist (in addition to being an antagonist), hence the psychedelia.


Yeah good point, and according to Stahl's Essential Pharmacology text book, I was reading that the 5-HT2C, 5-HT2A antagonism also leads to an increase in dopamine? Mirtazapine and Mianserin have some bizarre mechanisms of action.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Yeah good point, and according to Stahl's Essential Pharmacology text book, I was reading that the 5-HT2C, 5-HT2A antagonism also leads to an increase in dopamine? Mirtazapine and Mianserin have some bizarre mechanisms of action.


Yeah I read that somewhere as well.


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

Diya said:


> Sorry for reviving this thread, but I keep going back to Mirtazapine despite being the _only_ drug that doubles my SA. Could shed some light on my neurotransmitter imbalance.
> 
> My recent findings:
> 
> ...


Remeron is a 5-HT2C antagonist. It inhibits this serotonin system, which when activated causes SA, anxiety, and depressive like symptoms. Inhibiting this system boosts NE and DA in the frontal lobe. That's what I gather from what I researched, what people have said about it, how it works, etc. Read the pharmacology section on Wikipedia. That'll give you what you need to know:

Mirtazapine is a potent antagonist at the following receptors: H1 (~0.75 nM) > 5-HT2A (~10 nM) = 5-HT2C (~10 nM) = 5-HT3 (~10 nM) > α2-adrenergic (~100 nM).

Basically you got an antihistaminergic, which will make you sleepy. 5-HT2C is supposedly where the clinical benefit is. 5-HT2A antagonism is the opposite of what SSRI do (they upregulate these receptors for clinical benefit). And then 5-HT3 and adrenergic which is where you get your dry mouth, etc. side effects.


----------



## John_in_SF (Mar 1, 2009)

Diya said:


> I find people extremely disgusting. This is one of the weirdest side effects of Remeron. People make me sick to my stomach, and the idea of having sex with someone is now extremely repulsive. This is enough to make me libido-less even if indirectly.


That's quite vivid, but I do relate. There's something about Remeron which redirects the mind into the self . . . that's why sleep and dreams become so interesting. The problem is that the mind is then directed toward . . . SUGAR in a frightful way.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

It gave me slurred speech, body zaps, and an appetite. Eating more was the only thing I liked about it. In larger doses it supposedly is less sedative and I think that happened to me but the body zaps were causing me to have anxiety or panic attacks.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

db0255 said:


> Remeron is a 5-HT2C antagonist. It inhibits this serotonin system, which when activated causes SA, anxiety, and depressive like symptoms. Inhibiting this system boosts NE and DA in the frontal lobe. That's what I gather from what I researched, what people have said about it, how it works, etc. Read the pharmacology section on Wikipedia. That'll give you what you need to know:
> 
> Mirtazapine is a potent antagonist at the following receptors: H1 (~0.75 nM) > 5-HT2A (~10 nM) = 5-HT2C (~10 nM) = 5-HT3 (~10 nM) > α2-adrenergic (~100 nM).
> 
> Basically you got an antihistaminergic, which will make you sleepy. 5-HT2C is supposedly where the clinical benefit is. 5-HT2A antagonism is the opposite of what SSRI do (they upregulate these receptors for clinical benefit). And then 5-HT3 and adrenergic which is where you get your dry mouth, etc. side effects.


It's pharmacological profile basically adds up to this;

α2-adrenergic antagonism ( + indirect α1 stimulation) = antidepressant effect (Serotonin and Norephedrine disinhibition)
5-HT2C antagonism = antidepressant effect (Dopamine and Norephedrine disinhibition) 
5-HT2C + 5-HT2A antagonism = anxiolytic effect
5-HT3 antagonism = anti nausea effect
H1 antagonism = drowsiness and increased appetite effect

http://www.cnsforum.com/content/pictures/imagebank/hirespng/Drug_nassa.png


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> It's pharmacological profile basically adds up to this;
> 
> α2-adrenergic antagonism ( + indirect α1 stimulation) = antidepressant effect (Serotonin and Norephedrine disinhibition)
> 5-HT2C antagonism = antidepressant effect (Dopamine and Norephedrine disinhibition)
> ...


That being said, the 5-HT2C antagonism effects of Remeron are VERY good at anxiolysis.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

db0255 said:


> That being said, the 5-HT2C antagonism effects of Remeron are VERY good at anxiolysis.


How much do you usually take? I just moved back up to 45 mg again. 30 mg was waning in effect a bit.


----------



## tryingtobebraverJESS (Sep 7, 2009)

I started on 15mg, ended up in the pych hospital two weeks later for depression/suicide stuff, then got upped to 30mg

this helped a lot for depression and anxiety, I was just a LOT more relaxed
a lot of my anxiety was gone and a lot of negative suicidal thoughts

but after a couple of months it seemed to wear off a bit and I was getting really depressed again, after about 6 months it got upped to 45mg, and the reaction I got to that was *unbelievable* I was just totally full of energy, I couldn't sleep, I was going 2-3 nights with about 2 hours sleep a night. I just had so many racing thoughts, its like my mind wouldn't switch off, which didn't help with anxiety, which in turn I don't think helped my pychosis much

but now after 4 months it seems to be settling down again


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> How much do you usually take? I just moved back up to 45 mg again. 30 mg was waning in effect a bit.


Not sure if you're asking me, but I personally only take 15 mg.


----------



## myleastfavoritemistake (Jul 14, 2010)

*can people who have taken it describe the dry mouth?*

deleted


----------



## myleastfavoritemistake (Jul 14, 2010)

I took 15mg of Remeron (Mirtazapine) for 3 straight nights. It made me sleep about 11-12 hours straight each night. 

Last night, not only did I sleep from 12:00 AM - 11:00 AM, I fell back asleep after lunch, and kept sleeping from 1:00 PM - 5:00 PM. I was totally lethargic and sleepy, whole body felt warm and tingly. 

It should be noted that I am also taking Zoloft. I started Zoloft about 2 weeks ago, and I am only taking half a pill (12.5 mg), which is very small. 

The Zoloft has lowered my appetite a bit. And this seems to have countered the Remeron's over-eating effect. I have only had one craving/over-eating moment during the 4 days on Remeron. Overall, my appetite is still lower than normal (due to the Zoloft).

But the oversleeping has been pretty extreme. Tonight I will try 7.5 mg of Remeron. 


Part of the reason I am taking Remeron is because I have a flushing problem (similar to Rosacea), though I also have depression and generalized anxiety disorder. My skin face gets very flushed/blushed and red all over. This can be attributed to the anti-histamine effects. Has anyone noticed any effects in terms of flushing?


oh..also, i feel like ive noticed a couple canker sores from taking the Remeron..


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have been on mirtazapine for 3 months now. It makes me sleepy and I have gained a bit of weight. The worst thing is that it makes me feel very flat and empty (or maybe thats just normal me). My mood has been good but I have had a few low points especially at night. I would really like to try it with s ssri or snri and see if that increases the effect


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

going on 9 months at 60mgs and it has no side effects hat i can tell. i still sleep 10+ hours each night but cant tell if its actually working


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah the "flatness" is pretty bad with Remeron. Nothing seems to matter when I'm on that drug. Good riddance.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

euphoria said:


> Yeah the "flatness" is pretty bad with Remeron. Nothing seems to matter when I'm on that drug. Good riddance.


+ 1


----------

